# white



## escorial (Nov 14, 2015)

flowers
doves
clouds


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 14, 2015)

Short, but sweet. Not complicated. True.


----------



## escorial (Nov 14, 2015)

was watching a ballerina on tv and she was surrounded by white...and i thought the stage birds are white and the scenery is white...is just looked like white was right..allwight man


----------



## Sonata (Nov 14, 2015)

White is purity.  Add another colour and it is no longer white but is spoiled.

I love white but can never wear it.


----------



## escorial (Nov 14, 2015)

yeah purity....i just liked the idea of a white dove among white flowers than takes flight....just felt like it described white was right..odd but hey...cheers sonata


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 14, 2015)

You picked out the beauty of images and managed to give it a form.

Well done!


----------



## Sonata (Nov 14, 2015)

Spoiled was not the word I wanted but I could not think of what I meant so it had to do.

I actually love white clothes but I am clumsy and have never been able to wear anything white for more than a few minutes without spilling something down them that stains.  

But I love white flowers - and delicate white clouds.

White is, indeed, purity.


----------



## escorial (Nov 14, 2015)

danielstj said:


> You picked out the beauty of images and managed to give it a form.
> 
> Well done!



i'm not big on imagery in my stuff but this was all about that...cheers howling wolf

sonata i get the spoiled notion even if you make a bright colour from spoiling


----------



## Mesafalcon (Nov 16, 2015)

It is simple, and I love short pieces...

but this makes me wonder what a "poem" actually is. 

Would I be wrong if I called this "a list" ? 

Green

grass
grapes
lizards

Black

darkness
tar
tire

And, I guess some might get the wrong idea, I thought this had originality and was pleasantly surprised when I read it but... is this really "a poem," or three words labed as a poem. Can one word and a title be a poem? I suppose the technical answer is - yes. But, it feels like something is missing.

_Maybe there is some pop culture reference I am missing or something?_


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2015)

For me, a "poem" is mood/ emotion/ thoughts and experiences distilled into a potent image/ message... spoken in a new, original, unique way, making me feel some emotion or seeing something old and cliché in a new way... and your poetry always does that for me..thank you Escorial....


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2015)

thanks jul's...this is a bit cliche but it was about the moment when you get an idea and i like it for that...


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2015)

Mesafalcon....for me poetry is about my relationship with the words...i'm not big on the wider context of how it will be perceived..at first i wrote poetry for me and then i enjoyed the feedback and started to appreciate other thoughts and notions about the words i write...but still the goal is my outlet for expression and by putting it out there you will often reply to questions...which adds so much to even me thinking about another side to a piece....it can quite easily be described and is a list of words and for me it's just about that..cheers man..is it poetry..to me it is and to others it isn't....thanks dude


----------



## Mesafalcon (Nov 17, 2015)

escorial said:


> Mesafalcon....for me poetry is about my relationship with the words...i'm not big on the wider context of how it will be perceived..at first i wrote poetry for me and then i enjoyed the feedback and started to appreciate other thoughts and notions about the words i write...but still the goal is my outlet for expression and by putting it out there you will often reply to questions...which adds so much to even me thinking about another side to a piece....it can quite easily be described and is a list of words and for me it's just about that..cheers man..is it poetry..to me it is and to others it isn't....thanks dude



Thats cool. I mean, just saying, the format of this makes me ponder what a poem actually is and how we differeciate a poem from a statement. 

i am sure there is a definition someplace.


----------



## Minu (Nov 18, 2015)

Just a bit of fact: white as "purity" only to predominantly Christian backgrounds. To other cultures it can symbolize death & evil. One reason why I always chuckle at human fickleness best shown in the anti-black dog & cat plague suffered at shelters; seeing as many areas (including Europe) black is actually good luck / good and white is bad luck / evil. 


As for the poem it's a simply cute little thing.


----------



## escorial (Nov 18, 2015)

Cute....well that's a first MInu...black luck to you.


----------

